# CCI Stingers



## redneck56 (Oct 5, 2009)

Do any of you guys use stingers in your 22lr


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i believe the stinger is the fastest 22lr out there i could be wrong...anywho its all i run through my longguns and pistols


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I normaly shoot the cheap stuff as it normaly shoots good enough to hit a PD at 50yds. I have all but stopped shooting my LR for PD as I bought a 22 Hornet and use that for the ones less than 125yds. Most of the time less than 100yds.

Edit
If the 22lr is going to be a primary rifle shoot the ammo that shoots the best in your rifle.

End Edit

Since 1940, the year Chuck Norris was born, roundhouse-kick related deaths have increased 13,000 percent.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

update aguila makes the fastest 22LR ..if remember right it a 30gr hp @1750fps going to try them asap


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

non of the super fast 22rf's have ever been accurate in any of my 22s - they are explosive if you can hit anything with them but short of gophers at 25yds, in any of the guns I've shot, that's about the limit. I hate missing....


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want fast you might want to look at a 17 mach2. It is a 22 LR necked down to a .177 cal. Runs approx 2100 fps. it shoots dead on out to about 120 yards. with a 17 grain bullet. ballistic tip. The only draw back of this round is the wind does affect it. Being as it is so light. This is my go to rifle for squirrels. and is a pleasure to shoot. I had one in a H&R and it was awesome. I sold it and bought a 17 mach2 barrel for my ruger 10/22 and it is not quite as accurate as the single shot. but still good enough to take a squirrel at 120 yards with no elevation adjustments.

If you want some serious small game shooting it is worth looking into.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_22LR_17M2.htm

http://www.handgunrepairshop.com/17_Mach_2.htm


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

redneck56 said:


> Do any of you guys use stingers in your 22lr


I'll use them for gophers somtimes when I want a change of scenery (Harder hitting=More guts) But for p-dogs I'm gonna stick with 525 rounds of Remington golden bullet hollow points for $22. Cant beat the price. Those stingers are spendy.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

i love stingers, up until the run on ammo they were all i shot for anything breathing that i aimed at with a .22. now i usually keep 100-200 rounds of stingers on hand incase i find a pasture full of stripers or flickertails, but usually shoot mini-mag hp's for the pigeons and starlings and other associated vermin around the farm. i just wish i could go back to the days when we would buy 5000 rounds of CCI stingers through my grandpas gunshop for wholesale prices around $100-150.



duckmander said:


> If you want fast you might want to look at a 17 mach2. It is a 22 LR necked down to a .177 cal. Runs approx 2100 fps. it shoots dead on out to about 120 yards. with a 17 grain bullet. ballistic tip.


the 17 mach 2 is a CCI stinger case (slightly longer than standard .22lr) necked down...


----------

